
Ask HN: Is cloud storage a solved problem? - boduh
What do you find lacking when using Box&#x2F;Dropbox&#x2F;Google Drive&#x2F;iCloud&#x2F;OneDrive?<p>Are there things that could be done better or are you happy with the way things are now?
======
eaguyhn
I had a DropBox account that had been idle for awhile, when I received a
notice that the email had been changed without my knowledge. I think the
account was empty or with little value but I thought I should go recover the
account to make sure.

DropBox support was horrendous, first robo-sending the same "check our FAQ"
response for a week, then sending multiple "we'll have someone look into this"
for another few days.

Bottom line is that I never was able to get back into the account and was
never able to communicate with anyone.

I finally gave up because I'm pretty sure the account had nothing of value in
it and after two weeks it was probably moot anyway.

------
boduh
Based on the replies here it looks like most people are fine with the way
things are now. Maybe this is the reason why we haven't seen any big
innovations in this space in the last years?

------
PaulHoule
Dropbox works. OneDrive might work now, it certainly did not work at the
beginning. Office would try as hard as it could to make you try OneDrive, then
you would try to save and it would fail.

------
byoung2
I use Dropbox...I find search to be lacking. I would also prefer a system of
tags instead of a folder structure.

~~~
slideboxx
Hi,

Wondering what you feel is lacking about search. I have a product that sits on
top of Dropbox (and other cloud services) and provides slide-level (as opposed
to file-level) search for PowerPoint files; I'm thinking this could be
expanded to other types of files and would love to hear your thoughts.

Email in my profile if you want to go off line.

Thanks!

------
dagw
Transparent selective syncing. Basically what Dropbox project infinity claims
that they will solve.

